# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  وطء امرأة أجنبية في دبرها

## علي الزيود

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
قال عليه الصلاة والسلام  : < من اتى امرأته في دبره فقد كفر بما انزل على محمد  > ,  هذا بالنسبة لمن اتى امرأته من دبرها . أما بالنسبة لمن أتى امرأة أجنبية في دبرها فهل هذا يعتبر زنا ؟ 
وهل يقام عليه حد الزنا ؟  اذا أخذنا بالرأي أنها لوطية صغرى , هل اللواط يعتبر زنا ؟
وجزاكم الله خيرا .

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

ذكر بعض العلماء أنه لا يصح في إتيان الرجل امرأته في دبرها حديث ، وأن طرقها كلها معلولة ، ولكنهم استدلوا بالإجماع  على الحرمة ، وبعضهم  يقوي الأحاديث بآثار موقوفة صحيحة، من جهة أن الحكم بالحرمة او استحقاق العقوبة أو الذم مما لا يقال بمجرد الرأي. وأما اتيان الأجنبية في دبرها فأظنه لا خلاف بين العلماء في وجوب إقامة الحد عليه ، وهو القتل ، ولكن هل اختلفوا في صفة القتل كما اختلفوا في صفة قتل اللوطي وما الراجح في ذلك؟ محل بحث.

----------


## أشجعي

> وأما اتيان الأجنبية في دبرها فأظنه لا خلاف بين العلماء في وجوب إقامة الحد عليه ، وهو القتل


اذا كان اعتبار الوطء في الدبر مثل الزنا ,فالحد يكون مثل حد الزنا
فيرجم المحصن او المتزوج حتى القتل
ويجلد الأعزب أو (العزب)
وليس القتل لوحده والله اعلم,
هذا على اعتباره انه مثل الزنا, ولا اعلم ما دليل ذلك إلا توجيه بعض العلماء للآية (ولا تقربوا الزنى إنه كان فاحشة وساء سبيلاً)
والآية (ولوطاً إذ قال لقومه أتأتون الفاحشة ما سبقكم بها من أحد..) أو قوله تعالى (ولوطا إذ قال لقومه أتأتون الفاحشة وأنتم تبصرون)

ولا أظن انه هناك اجماع, لعله قول الجمهور ولكنه ليس اجماعا,
ولا يحضرني من خالف او من وافق,
اراجع المسألة بإذن الله.

----------


## أبو و أم معاذ

قال الزبيدي(الجوهرة النيرة)( وَمَنْ أَتَى امْرَأَةً فِي الْمَوْضِعِ الْمَكْرُوهِ أَوْ عَمِلَ عَمَلَ قَوْمِ لُوطٍ فَلَا حَدَّ عَلَيْهِ عِنْدَ أَبِي حَنِيفَةَ وَيُعَزَّرُ ) وَيُودَعُ فِي السَّجْنِ .وَقَالَ أَبُو يُوسُفَ وَمُحَمَّدٌ وَهُوَ كَالزِّنَا وَعَلَيْهِ الْحَدُّ هَذَا عَلَى وَجْهَيْنِ إنْ كَانَ فِعْلُهُ فِي زَوْجَتِهِ أَوْ أَمَتِهِ فَلَا حَدَّ عَلَيْهِ وَيُعَزَّرُ وَإِنْ فَعَلَهُ فِي أَجْنَبِيَّةٍ أَوْ فِي رَجُلٍ فَلَا حَدَّ عَلَيْهِ عِنْدَ أَبِي حَنِيفَةَ لِأَنَّهُ لَا يُسَمَّى زِنًا وَيُعَزَّرُ لِأَنَّهُ أَتَى مُنْكَرًا وَقِيلَ الْخِلَافُ فِي الْغُلَامِ أَمَّا إذَا أَتَى أَجْنَبِيَّةً فِي دُبُرِهَا يُحَدُّ إجْمَاعًا ، وَلَوْ فَعَلَهُ فِي عَبْدِهِ أَوْ أَمَتِهِ أَوْ زَوْجَتِهِ لَا يُحَدُّ بِلَا خِلَافٍ وَيُعَزَّرُ كَذَا فِي الْفَتَاوَى ،...ثُمَّ عَلَى قَوْلِهِمَا إذَا أَتَى أَجْنَبِيَّةً فِي دُبُرِهَا أَوْ عَمِلَ عَمَلَ قَوْمِ لُوطٍ فَإِنَّهُمَا يُحَدَّانِ جَمِيعًا إنْ كَانَا مُحْصَنَيْنِ رَجْمًا وَإِنْ لَمْ يَكُونَا مُحْصَنَيْنِ جُلِدَا لِأَنَّهُ فِي مَعْنَى الزِّنَا.انتهى.أ  بو معاذ.

----------


## أبو و أم معاذ

-(جاء في المدونة)قُلْت : أَرَأَيْت مَنْ أَتَى امْرَأَةً أَجْنَبِيَّةً فِي دُبُرِهَا ، وَهِيَ لَيْسَتْ لَهُ بِامْرَأَةٍ وَلَا بِمِلْكِ يَمِينٍ ، أَيُحَدُّ حَدَّ الزِّنَا فِي قَوْلِ مَالِكٍ ؟ قَالَ : نَعَمْ يُحَدُّ حَدَّ الزِّنَا لِأَنَّ مَالِكًا قَالَ : هُوَ وَطْءٌ .انتهى.-(جاء في مختصر الخليل)الزنا : وطء مكلف مسلم فرج ادمي لا ملك له فيه باتفاق تعمدا وإن لواطا أو إتيان أجنبية بدبر أو إتيان ميتة غير زوج.انتهى.

----------


## أبو و أم معاذ

قال الشافعي (الأم)والاجماع يدل على أنه لا تجوز إلا شهادة عدل حر بالغ عاقل لما يشهد عليه (قال) وسواء أي زنا ما كان زنا حرين أو عبدين أو مشركين لان كله زنا ولو شهد أربعة على امرأة بالزنا أو على رجل أو عليهما معا لم ينبغ للحاكم أن يقبل الشهادة لان اسم الزنا قد يقع على ما دون الجماع حتى يصف الشهود الاربعة الزنا فإذا قالوا رأينا ذلك منه يدخل في ذلك منها دخول المرود في المكحلة فأثبتوه حتى تغيب الحشفة فقد وجب الحد ما كان الحد رجما أو جلدا وإن قالوا رأينا فرجه على فرجها ولم يثبت أنه دخل فيه فلا حد ويعزر فإن شهدوا على أن ذلك دخل في دبرها فقد وجب الحد كوجوبه في القبل.انتهى

----------


## أبو و أم معاذ

قال البهوتي(الروض المربع)وهو فعل الفاحشة في قبل أو دبر.انتهىقال ابن  قدامة(المقنع)فَص  ْلٌ وَلَا يَجِبُ الْحَدُّ إلَّا بِثَلَاثَةِ شُرُوطٍ .أَحَدُهَا : أَنْ يَطَأَ فِي الْفَرَجِ ، سَوَاءٌ كَانَ قُبُلًا أَوْ دُبُرًا .وَأَقَلُّ ذَلِكَ تَغْيِيبُ الْحَشَفَةِ فِي الْفَرَجِ.انتهى

----------


## أبو و أم معاذ

أرجو المعذرة عن عدم انتظام الكتابة جيدا,و لا أدري ما السبب فأنا أحاول تنسيق الكتابة جيدا و بعد إضافة الرد أجد الكتابة غير منتظمة.و الله المستعان.

----------


## علي الزيود

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## طالب بالماجستير

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبعد
قولكم وأما اتيان الأجنبية في دبرها فأظنه لا خلاف بين العلماء في وجوب إقامة الحد عليه ، وهو القتل ففيه نظر فإن الحنفية ذهبوا إلي عدم وجوب الحد علي من وطء إمرءة في دبرها وإستدلوا بأنه وطء في غير الفرج فلا يجب فيه الحد وهذا ايضا بناءا علي قولهم بعدم وجوب الحد علي اللوطي والله اعلم 
ومن طمع في المزيد فعليه بالمغني باب الزنى

----------


## عارف الصاعد

أخي الفاضل عبد الله / 
لو تكرمت بالاطلاع على كلام الإمام العمراني في كتابه البيان ج 12 ص 368 ط . دار المنهاج .
تحت عنوان / فرعٌ : [ وطءُ امرأة في دبرها أو عبدٍ ] وإذا وَطئ امرأة أجنبية في دبرها ... .
وكذلك كلام البهوتي في كشاف القناع ج 14 ص49 ط . وزارة العدل .

هذا على سبيل المثال في أنّ المسألة ليست بإجماع .

----------


## ابو بردة

بارك الله فيكم
هذه المسألة تقودنا إلى مسألة لم أر من نصَّ عليها وهي 
هل من شروط إقامة الحد على اللوطي الإيلاج أم مجرد الفعل يوجب الحد وإن لم يحصل إيلاج ؟

فما رأي الأفاضل

----------


## علي الزيود

اللواط في هذا الباب مثل الزنا لا يثبت إلا بأربعة عدول. قال تعالى: وَالَّذِين َيَرْمُونَ الْمُحْصَنَاتِ ثُمَّ لَمْ يَأْتُوا بِأَرْبَعَةِ شُهَدَاءَ فَاجْلِدُوهُمْ ثَمَانِينَ جَلْدَةً (النور: من الآية4)
وعليه؛ فإذا كان الشهود الأربعة الذين شهدوا على هذه الفاحشة عدولا كلهم، وصرحوا بأنهم شاهدوا دخول فرج أحد الرجلين في دبر الآخر، كدخول المرود في المكحلة ، ولم يشك أحد منهم في ذلك، ولم يرجع أي منهم عما شهد به، كان الرجلان مستحقين للحد المذكور إذا كانا مكلفين، وإلا استحقه المكلف منهما، وسقط حد القذف عن القاذف، وإن كان فيهم من هو غير عدل أو لم تكن الرؤية التي أخبر عنها دقيقة كدخول المرود في المكحلة، أو رجع أحد منهم عن شهادته فإنهم يحدون جميعاً حد القذف. 
قال في تحفة المحتاج: لو شهد بزنا ثم رجع فيحد للقذف. 
وفي المبسوط وهو حنفي: أربعة شهدوا على عبد أن مولاه أعتقه وأنه قد زنى وهو محصن فرجم ثم رجعوا عن شهادتهم فعليهم ضمان القيمة.. ويضربون الحد. 
وفي المغني: وإن رجعوا عن الشهادة أو واحد منهم فعلى جميعهم الحد في أصح الروايتين. 
وفي شرح مخصتر خليل للخرشي: لو شهد أربعة على شخص بالزنا ثم رجعوا عن شهادتهم فإنهم يحدون حد القذف..
وهو ثمانون جلدة كما بينته الآية السابقة، ويسقط الرجم عن المشهود عليهما باللوط.

----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

قلت في  مشاركة لي سابقة, ردا على سؤال:
ما هو صحة أثر أبي البراء بن عازب رضي الله عنه في كفر الوطء في الدبر؟!
* جاء ذلك مرفوعا:
روى الامام أحمد و أهل السنن من حديث حماد بن سلمة، عن حكيم الأثرم، عن أبي تميمة الهُجيْمي، عن أبي هريرة: أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "من أتى حائضًا أو امرأة في دبرها، أو كاهنًا فصدقه، فقد كفر بما أنزل على محمد" 

المسند (2/408) وسنن أبي داود برقم (3904) وسنن الترمذي برقم (135) وسنن النسائي الكبرى برقم (9016) وسنن ابن ماجة برقم (639).
قال ابن كثير: 
قال الترمذي: ضعف البخاري هذا الحديث. والذي قاله البخاري في حديث حكيم الأثرم عن أبي تميمة: لا يتابع في حديثه .

* جاء اطلاق الكفر على من أتى أمرة في دبرها عن عدد من الصحابة:
1_ جاء عن أبي الدرداء.
قال النسائي 
أخبرنا أبو عبد الله الحافظ ، ثنا أبو العباس محمد بن يعقوب , ثنا يحيى بن أبي طالب ، أنبأ عبد الوهاب بن عطاء قال : سألت سعيدا عن الرجل يأتي المرأة في دبرها فأخبرنا , عن قتادة ، عن عقبة بن وساج ، عن أبي الدرداء قال : " وهل يفعل ذلك إلا كافر " السنن الكبرى[ كتاب النكاح باب اتيان النساء في أدبارهن]
2_ أبي هريرة:
قال النسائي:
أخبرنا محمد بن بشار قال : حدثنا عبد الرحمن قال : حدثنا سفيان ، عن ليث ، عن مجاهد ، عن أبي هريرة قال : " إتيان 
الرجال والنساء في أدبارهن كفر "(9018)
وروي مرفوعا .قال ابن كثير: والموقوف أصح.
3_ جاء عن ابن مسعود قريبا من هذا:
قال ابن كثير:

قال أبو محمد عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن بن الدارمي في مسنده: حدثنا عبد الله بن صالح، حدثنا الليث، عن الحارث بن يعقوب، عن سعيد بن يسار أبي الحباب قال: قلت لابن عمر: ما تقول في الجواري، أنحمض لهن؟ قال: وما التحميض؟ فذكر الدُّبر. فقال: وهل يفعل ذلك أحد من المسلمين؟وكذا رواه ابن وهب وقتيبة، عن الليث، به. وهذا إسناد صحيح .


* وما جاء فيه بأنه كفر ليس المراد أنه يخرج من الملة فلا قائل بهذا بل المراد بأنه كبيرة من كبائر الذنوب وكفر لنعمة الله.
بل إني أقول إن هذه المسئلة_إتيان الزوجة في الدبر_ من المسائل المشكلة .
والأحاديث الواردة في الحرمة أكثرها في إسناده مقال.
والاثار الواردة عن الصحابة فمن بعدهم متداخلة غير واضحة جدا.
وأما دعوى الإجماع فغير صحيح فالخلاف في هذه المسئلة قديم
× وقد استقصى الحافظ ابن كثير كثيرا من هذه الأحاديث والآثار الواردة في هذه المسئلة عند آية ( نسائكم حرث لكم).

والله أعلم.

----------


## أبو و أم معاذ

> بارك الله فيكم
> هذه المسألة تقودنا إلى مسألة لم أر من نصَّ عليها وهي 
> هل من شروط إقامة الحد على اللوطي الإيلاج أم مجرد الفعل يوجب الحد وإن لم يحصل إيلاج ؟
> 
> فما رأي الأفاضل



-المذهب المالكي 

قال النفراوي(فواكه الدواني)
شَرْطُ الرَّجْمِ بِاللِّوَاطِ كَشَرْطِ حَدِّ الزِّنَا مِنْ مَغِيبِ جَمِيعِ الْحَشَفَةِ أَوْ قَدْرِهَا ، وَالثُّبُوتُ إمَّا بِالِاعْتِرَافِ الْمُسْتَمِرِّ أَوْ شَهَادَةِ أَرْبَعٍ مِنْ الْعُدُولِ عَلَى نَحْوِ مَا مَرَّ,انتهى 


-قال عبد الوهاب البغدادي(التلقي  )
ويجب بالإيلاج في اللواط الرجم عليها من غير مراعاة إحصان وطريقة إثباته طريق إثبات الزنا ,انتهى. 


-المذهب الشافعي 


قال النووي(روضة الطالبين)
وضابط الموجب أن إيلاج قدر الحشفة من الذكر في فرج محرم يشتهى طبعاً لا شبهة فيه سبب لوجوب الحد...
ثم قال(النووي)
قولنا إيلاج الفرج في الفرج يدخل فيه اللواط وهو من الفواحش الكبائر فإن لاط بذكر ففي عقوبة الفاعل قولان.انتهى 


-مذهب أحمد 


-قال البهوتي(شرح منتهى الإرادات)
وَشُرُوطُهُ أَيْ حَدِّ الزِّنَا ( ثَلَاثَةٌ ) أَحَدُهَا ( تَغْيِيبِ حَشَفَةٍ أَصْلِيَّةٍ وَلَوْ مِنْ خَصِيٍّ أَوْ ) تَغْيِيبِ ( قَدْرِهَا ) أَيْ : الْحَشَفَةِ ( لِعَدَمِهَا فِي فَرْجٍ أَصْلِيٍّ مِنْ آدَمِيٍّ حَيٍّ وَلَوْ دُبُرًا ) لِذَكَرٍ أَوْ أُنْثَى .... فَلَا حَدَّ بِتَغْيِيبِ بَعْضِ الْحَشَفَةِ ، وَلَا بِتَغْيِيبِ ذَكَرِ خُنْثَى مُشْكِلٍ ، وَلَا بِتَغْيِيبٍ فِي فَرْجِهِ ، وَلَا بِالْقُبْلَةِ وَالْمُبَاشَرَة  ِ دُونَ الْفَرْجِ ، وَلَا بِإِتْيَانِ الْمَرْأَةِ الْمَرْأَةَ ، وَيُعَزَّرُ فِي ذَلِكَ كُلِّهِ .انتهى 


نقله أبو معاذ.

----------


## أشجعي

هناك والله اعلم أو ان احد أسباب الخلاف في قضية الدبر,
أن الرجل يستطيع ان يستمتع بالزوجة كيفما يريد وبأي شكل يريد
فيستطيع ان يستمتع بالزوجة من الدبر,
ولكن من القبل,

فعندما يُقرأ كلام لأحد الأئمة او الصحابة بأن الاتيان في الدبر جائز لعل البعض حمله على (المستقيم) أجلكم الله,
وانما كان المقصد أن الاتيان من دبر او من قبل يكون في (*الفرج*)

فلعل هنا بعض الالتباس والله أعلم.

----------


## محمد الجروان

قال الامام ابن قدامه في المغني 
وَيَدْخُلُ فِيهِ اللِّوَاطُ ، وَوَطْءُ الْمَرْأَةِ فِي دُبُرِهَا ؛ لِأَنَّهُ زِنًا .
وَعِنْدَ أَبِي حَنِيفَةَ ، يَثْبُتُ بِشَاهِدَيْنِ ، بِنَاءٍ عَلَى أَصْلِهِ فِي أَنَّهُ لَا يُوجِبُ الْحَدَّ .
وَقَدْ بَيَّنَّا وُجُوبَ الْحَدِّ بِهِ ، وَيُخَصُّ هَذَا بِأَنَّ الْوَطْءَ فِي الدُّبُرِ فَاحِشَةٌ ، بِدَلِيلِ قَوْله تَعَالَى : { أَتَأْتُونَ الْفَاحِشَةَ مَا سَبَقَكُمْ بِهَا مِنْ أَحَدٍ مِنْ الْعَالَمِينَ } .
وَقَالَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى : { وَاَللَّاتِي يَأْتِينَ الْفَاحِشَةَ مِنْ نِسَائِكُمْ فَاسْتَشْهِدُوا عَلَيْهِنَّ أَرْبَعَةً مِنْكُمْ } .
فَإِذَا وُطِئَتْ فِي الدُّبُرِ ، دَخَلَتْ فِي عُمُومِ الْآيَةِ .

----------


## محمد الجروان

قال العلامه الشنقيطي حفظه الله في شرح الزاد 
قوله رحمه الله: (في قبل أو دبر) تقدم معنا مسألة هل اللواط ووطء المرأة في الدبر ينزل منزلة القبل؟ فيها وجهان للعلماء رحمهم الله: فمن أهل العلم من اختار أن وطء المرأة في الدبر كالزنا بها إذا كان من غير الزوج، وهكذا إذا كان زوجاً فإنه قد أتى الحرام، وقالوا: إنه يعزر أشد التعزير.
ومنهم من قال: يقام عليه الحد.ونسب لبعض العلماء الترخيص فيه، ولكنه مذهب شاذ لا يعول عليه ولا يعمل به؛ لأن الله تعالى يقول: { نِسَاؤُكُمْ حَرْثٌ لَكُمْ } [البقرة:223]، والحرث إنما هو في القبل دون الدبر، فوطؤها في الدبر كوطء الأجنبية، فهو وطء في غير المحل المعتبر شرعاً، وروى الترمذي حديثاً حسن بعض العلماء إسناده أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بريء ممن أتى امرأته في دبرها، وهذا وعيد شديد، وجماهير السلف والخلف رحمهم الله أن من كبائر الذنوب إتيان المرأة في الدبر، وللإمام ابن القيم كلام نفيس في هذا

----------


## محمد الجروان

جاء في الموسوعة الفقهيه الكويتية 
رَابِعًا : وَطْءُ الأَْجْنَبِيَّة  ِ فِي دُبُرِهَا :
29 - لاَ خِلاَفَ بَيْنَ الْفُقَهَاءِ فِي حُرْمَةِ وَطْءِ الأَْجْنَبِيَّة  ِ فِي دُبُرِهَا، وَأَنَّهُ مِنْ كَبَائِرِ الذُّنُوبِ وَالْخَطَايَا (3) ، لِمَا رَوَى ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَنَّهُ قَال : لاَ يَنْظُرُ اللَّهُ إِلَى رَجُلٍ أَتَى رَجُلاً أَوِ امْرَأَةً فِي الدُّبُرِ (4) . وَمَا رَوَى أَبُو هُرَيْرَةَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَنَّهُ قَال : مَلْعُونٌ مَنْ 
أَتَى امْرَأَةً فِي دُبُرِهَا (1) .
30 - غَيْرَ أَنَّ الْفُقَهَاءَ اخْتَلَفُوا فِي عُقُوبَةِ مُرْتَكِبِ هَذِهِ الْفَاحِشَةِ عَلَى أَرْبَعَةِ أَقْوَالٍ :
الأَْوَّل : لِلْمَالِكِيَّة  ِ وَالْحَنَابِلَة  ِ وَالشَّافِعِيَّ  ةِ عَلَى الْمَذْهَبِ وَالصَّاحِبَيْن  ِ مِنَ الْحَنَفِيَّةِ، وَهُوَ أَنَّ فِيهِ حَدَّ الزِّنَا، وَذَلِكَ لأَِنَّهُ فِي مَعْنَى الزِّنَا، إِذْ هُوَ قَضَاءٌ لِشَهْوَةٍ فِي مَحَلٍّ مُشْتَهًى، عَلَى سَبِيل الْكَمَالِ، عَلَى وَجْهٍ تَمَحَّضَ حَرَامًا، بِقَصْدِ سَفْحِ الْمَاءِ . وَهُوَ قَوْل الْحَسَنِ الْبَصْرِيِّ وَعَطَاءِ بْنِ أَبِي رَبَاحٍ وَالنَّخَعِيِّ وَقَتَادَةَ وَالأَْوْزَاعِي  ِّ (2) .
الثَّانِي : لأَِبِي حَنِيفَةَ وَالشَّافِعِيَّ  ةِ فِي قَوْلٍ، وَهُوَ عَدَمُ وُجُوبِ الْحَدِّ فِي وَطْءِ الْمَرْأَةِ الأَْجْنَبِيَّة  ِ فِي دُبُرِهَا، لأَِنَّهُ لَيْسَ بِزِنًا، نَظَرًا لاِخْتِلاَفِ الصَّحَابَةِ فِي مُوجِبِهِ مِنَ الإِْحْرَاقِ بِالنَّارِ وَهَدْمِ الْجِدَارِ وَالتَّنْكِيسِ مِنْ مَكَانٍ مُرْتَفِعٍ بِاتِّبَاعِ الأَْحْجَارِ وَغَيْرِ ذَلِكَ، وَلاَ هُوَ فِي مَعْنَى الزِّنَا، لأَِنَّهُ لَيْسَ فِيهِ إِضَاعَةُ الْوَلَدِ وَاشْتِبَاهُ الأَْنْسَابِ،
وَكَذَلِكَ لِنُدْرَةِ وُقُوعِهِ لاِنْعِدَامِ الدَّاعِي مِنْ أَحَدِ الْجَانِبَيْنِ عَلَى مَا هُوَ الْجِبِلَّةُ السَّلِيمَةُ، وَالدَّاعِي إِلَى الزِّنَا مِنَ الْجَانِبَيْنِ، وَلَكِنْ يَجِبُ فِيهِ التَّعْزِيرُ لِقُبْحِهِ وَفُحْشِهِ (1) .
الثَّالِثُ : لِلْقَاضِي أَبِي الْحَسَنِ مِنَ الْمَالِكِيَّةِ  ، وَهُوَ أَنَّ حُكْمَ ذَلِكَ حُكْمُ اللِّوَاطِ، يُرْجَمَانِ جَمِيعًا، أُحْصِنَا أَمْ لَمْ يُحْصَنَا (2) . وَقَال ابْنُ عَقِيلٍ الْحَنْبَلِيُّ : يُحَدُّ حَدَّ اللِّوَاطِ، وَهُوَ الْقَتْل بِكُل حَالٍ (3) .
الرَّابِعُ : لِبَعْضِ الشَّافِعِيَّةِ  ، وَهُوَ أَنَّهُ يَجِبُ فِيهِ الْقَتْل بِالسَّيْفِ حَدًّا كَالْمُرْتَدِّ، بِكْرًا كَانَ أَمْ ثَيِّبًا

----------


## أشجعي

جزاك الله خيرا أخ محمد وبارك الله فيك على الافادة

----------


## ابو بردة

بارك الله في الأخوة جميعاً 
لكن يُشكل على هذا (أي شرط الايلاج والشهود في اللواط ) أن الصحابة أجمعوا على قتل اللوطي دون تقييده بشرط
بدليل قتله مطلقاً سواء كان محصنا أم غيرمحصن كما ذهب إليه الشافعي وجماعة من أهل العلم وورد فيه حديث ضعيف لا يعتمد عليه
قال العلامة الشنقيطي في الأضواء
*اختلف العلماء في عقوبة من ارتكب فاحشة قوم لوط ، وستذكر إن شاء الله أقوال العلماء في ذلك وأدلتهم وما يظه رجحانه بالدليل من ذلك فنقول وبالله جل وعلا نستعين :*
*قال بعض العلماء : الحكم في ذلك : أن يقتل الفاعل والمفعول به مطلقاً سواء كانا محصنين أو بكرين ، أو أحدهما محصناً والآخر بكراً .*
*ومن قال بهذا القول : مالك بن أنس وأصحابه ، وهو أحد قولي الشافعي ، وإحدى الروايتين عن أحمد . وحكى غير واحد إجماع الصحابة على هذا القول ، إلا أن القائلين به اختلفوا في كيفية قتل من فعل تلك الفاحشة .*
*قال بعضهم : يقتل بالسيف .*
*وقال بعضهم : يرجم بالحجارة .*
*وقال بعضهم : يحرق بالنار .*
*وقال بعضهم : يرفع على أعلى بناء في البلد فيرمى منه منسكاً ويتبع بالحجارة .*
*وحجة من قال بقتل الفاعل والمفعول به في اللواط مطلقاً : ما أخرجه الإمام أحمد وأبو داود والترمذي وابن ماجه والحاكم والبيهقي عن عكرمة عن ابن عباس : أن النَّبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :*
*« من وجدتموه يعمل عمل قوم لوط فاقتلوا الفاعل والمفعول به » .*
*قال ابن حجر : ورجاله موثقون ، إلا أن فيه اختلافاً ا ه .*
*وما ذكره يحيى بن معين من أن عمرو بن أبي عمرو مولى المطلب ينكر عليه حديث عكرمة هذا عن ابن عباس ، فيه أن عمراً المذكور ثقة ، أخرج له الشيخان ومالك كما قدمناه مستوفى .*
*ويعتضد هذا الحديث بما رواه سعيد بن جبير ومجاهد عن ابن عباس في البكر يوجد على اللوطية : أنه يرجم . أخرجه أبو داود والنسائي والبيهقي .*
*وبما أخرجه الحاكم وابن ماجة عن أبي هريرة ، أن النَّبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : « اقتلوا الفاعل والمفعول به أحصنا أو لم يحصنا » قال الشوكاني وإسناده ضعيف .*
*قال ابن الطلاع في أحكامه : لم يثبت عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه رجم في اللواط ، ولا أنه حكم فيه ، وثبت عنه أنه قال : « اقتلوا الفاعل والمفعول به » رواه عنه ابن عباس وأبو هريرة . اه .*
*قال الحافظ : وحديث أبي هريرة لا يصح ، وقد أخرجه البزار من طريق عاصم بن عمر العمري عن سهيل عن أبيه عنه وعاصم متروك . وقد رواه ابن ماجه من طريقه بلفظ : « فارجموا الأعلى والأسفل » اه .*
*وأخرج البيهقي عن علي رضي الله عنه : أنه رجم لوطياً ، ثم قال : قال الشافعي : وبهذا نأخذ برجم اللوطي محصناً كان أو غير محصن .*
*وقال هذا قول ابن عباس قال : وسعيد بن المسيب يقول : السنة أن يرجم اللوطي أحصن أو لم يحصن .*
*وقال البيهقي أيضاً : وأخبرنا أبو نصر بن قتادة ، وأبو بكر محمد بن إبراهيم الفارسي قالا : ثنا أبو عمرو بن مطر ، ثنا إبراهيم بن علي ، ثنا يحيى بن يحيى ، أنبأ عبد العزيز بن أبي حازم ، انبأ داود بن بكر عن محمد بن المنكدر ، عن صفوان بن سليم أن خالد بن الوليد كتب إلى أبي بكر الصديق رضي الله عنهما في خلافته يذكر له : أنه وجد رجلاً في بعض نواحي العرب ينكح كما تنكح المرأة ، وأن أبا بكر رضي الله عنه جمع الناس من أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فسألهم عن ذلك ، فكان من أشدهم يومئذ قولاً علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله تعالىعنه ، قال : إن هذا ذنب لم تعص به أمة من الأمم إلا أمة واحدة صنع الله بها ما قد علمتم ، نرى أن نحرقه بالنار . فاجتمع رأي أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على أن يحرقه بالنار . فكتب أبو بكر رضي الله عنه إلى خالد بن الوليد رضي عنه يأمره أن يحرقه بالنار .**
هذا مرسل .
وروي من وجه آخر عن جعفر بن محمد ، عن أبيه عن علي رضي الله عنه في غير هذه القصة قال : يرجم ويحرق بالنار .
ويذكر عن ابن أبي ليلى عن رجل من همدان : أن علياً رضي الله عنه رجم رجلاً محصناً في عمل قوم لوط . هكذا ذكره الثوري عنه مقدياً بالإحصان . وهشيم رواه عن ابن أبي ليلى مطلقاً اه منه بلفظه .
فهذه حجج القائلين بقتل الفاعل والمفعول به في اللواط .
وحجة من قال : إن ذلك القتل بالنار هو ما ذكرناه عن أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم آنفاً .
وحجة من قال : إن قتله بالسيف قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : « فاقتلوا والفاعل والمفعول به » والقتل إذا أطلق انصرف إلى القتل بالسيف .
وحجة من قال : إن قتله بالرجم هو ما قدمنا من رواية سعيد بن جبير ومجاهد عن ابن عباس : أنه يرجم . وما ذكره البيهقي وغيره عن علي أنه رجم لوطياً ، ويستأنس بأن الله رمى أهل تلك الفاحشة بحجارة السجيل .
وحجة من قال : يرفع من أعلى بناء أو جبل ويلقى منكساً ويتبع بالحجارة : أن ذلك هو الذي فعله الحكيم الخبير بقوم لوط ، كما قال : { جَعَلْنَا عَالِيَهَا سَافِلَهَا وَأَمْطَرْنَا عَلَيْهَا حِجَارَةً مِّن سِجِّيلٍ } [ هود : 82 ] .
قال مقيدة عفا الله عنه : وهذا الأخير غير ظاهر ، لأن قوم لوط لم يكن عقابهم على اللواط وحده ، بل عليه ، وعلى الكفر ، وتكذيب نبيهم صلى الله عليه وسلم . فهم قد جمعوا إلى اللواط ما هو أعظم من اللواط ، وهو الكفر بالله ، وإيذاء رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم .
القول الثاني - هو أن اللواط زنى فيجلد مرتكبه مائة إن كان بكراً ويغرب سنة ، ويرجم إن كان محصناً . وهذا القول هو أحد قولي الشافعي .
وذكر البيهقي عن الربيع بن سليمان : أن الشافعي رجع إلى أن اللواط زنى ، فيجري عليه حكم الزنى ، وهو إحدى الروايتين عن أحمد رحمهم الله تعالى .
ورواه البيهقي عن عطاء وعبد الله بن الزبير رضي الله عنهما ، وهو قول أبي يوسف ومحمد وسعيد بن المسيب والحسن وقتادة والنخعي والثوري والأوزعي وغيرهم .
واحتج أهل هذا القول بما رواه البيهقي عن محمد بن عبد الرحمن عن خالد الحذاء عن ابن سرين عن أبي موسى قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : « إذا أتى الرجل الرجل فهما زانيان ، وإذا أتت المرأة المرأة فهما زانيتان » 
أخبرنا أبو عبد الله الحافظ ، ثنا أبو العباس بن يعقوب ، ثنا يحيى بن أبي طالب ، ثنا أبو بدر ، ثنا محمد بن عبد الرحمن فذكره . قال الشيخ : ومحمد بن عبد الرحمن هذا لا أعرفه ، وهو منكر بهذا الإسناد . انتهى منه بلفظه .
وقال الشوكاني رحمه الله في « نيل الأوطار » في هذا الحديث ، وفي إسناده محمد بن عبد الرحمن كذبه أبو حاتم .
وقال البيهقي لا أعرفهن والحديث منكر بهذا الإسناد . ورواه ابو الفتح الأزدي في الضعفاء ، والطبراني في الكبير من وجه آخر عن أبي موسى . وفيه بشر بن المفضل البجلي وهو مجهول . وقد أخرجه أبو داود الطيالسي في مسنده عنه اه منه .
واستدل القائلون بهذا القول أيضاً بقياس اللواط على الزنى بجامع أن الكل إيلاج فرج في فرج محرم شرعاً ، مشتهى طبعاً .
ورد بأن القياس لا يكون في الحدود ، لأنها تدرأ بالشبهات . والأكثرون على جواز القياس في الحدود ، وعليه درج في مراقي السعود بقوله :
والحد والكفارة التقدير ... جوازه فيها هو المشهور
إلا أن قياس اللائط على الزاني يقدح فيه بالقادح المسمى : « فساد الاعتبار » ، لمخالفته لحديث ابن عباس المتقدم : أن الفاعل والمفعول به يقتلان مطلقاً ، أحصنا أو لم يحصنا ، ولا شك أن صاحب الفطرة السليمة لا يشتهي اللواط ، بل ينفر منه غاية النفور بطبعه كما لا يخفى .
القول الثالث - أن اللائط لا يقتل ولا يحد حد الزنى ، وإنا يعزر بالضرب والسجن ونحو ذلك . وهذا قول أبي حنيفة .
واحتج أهل هذا القول بأن الصحابة اختلفوا فيه ، واختلافهم فيه يدل على أنه ليس فيه نص صحيح ، وأنه من مسائل الاجتهاد ، والحدود تدرأ بالشبهات قالوا : ولا يتناوله اسم الزنى ، لأن لكل منهما اسماً خاصاً به ، كما قال الشاعر :
من كف ذاب حر في زنى ذي ذكر ... لها محبان لوطي وزناء
قالوا : ولا يصح إلحاقه بالزنى لوجود الفارق بينهما . لأن الداعي في الزنى من الجانبين بخلاف اللواط ، ولأن الزنى يفضي إلى الاشتباه في النسب وإفساد الفراش بخلاف اللواط . قال في مراقي السعود :
والفرق بين الأصل والفرع قدح ... إبداء مختص بالأصل قد صلح
أو مانع في الفرع . . . ... الخ . . . . .
واستدل أهل هذا القول أيضاً بقوله تعالى : { واللذان يَأْتِيَانِهَا مِنكُمْ فَآذُوهُمَا } [ النساء : 16 ] الآية .
قالوا المراد بذلك : اللواط . والمراد بالإيذاء : السبّ أو الضرب بالنعال .
وقد أخرج عبد بن حميد ، وابن جرير ، وابن المنذر ، وابن أبي حاتم عن مجاهد { واللذان يَأْتِيَانِهَا مِنكُمْ } قال : الرجلان الفاعلان .**
وآخرج آدم والبيهقي في سننه عن مجاهد في قوله : { فَآذُوهُمَا } يعني سبا ، قاله صاحب « الدرالمنثور » 
انتهى كلامه رحمه الله
*

----------


## صلاح سالم

> × وقد استقصى الحافظ ابن كثير كثيرا من هذه الأحاديث والآثار الواردة في هذه المسئلة عند آية ( نسائكم حرث لكم).
> 
> والله أعلم.


 وقول ابن كثير بارك الله فيك يقول فيه رحمه الله ما نصهُ : 
وَرَوَى مَعْمَر بْن عِيسَى عَنْ مَالِك أَنَّ ذَلِكَ حَرَام . وَقَالَ أَبُو بَكْر بْن زِيَاد النَّيْسَابُورِ  يّ حَدَّثَنِي إِسْمَاعِيل بْن حُسَيْن حَدَّثَنِي إِسْرَائِيل بْن رَوْح سَأَلْت مَالِك بْن أَنَس مَا تَقُول فِي إِتْيَان النِّسَاء فِي أَدْبَارهنَّ قَالَ : مَا أَنْتُمْ إِلَّا قَوْم عَرَب هَلْ يَكُون الْحَرْث إِلَّا مَوْضِع الزَّرْع ؟ لَا تَعْدُوا الْفَرْج قُلْت يَا أَبَا عَبْد اللَّه إِنَّهُمْ يَقُولُونَ إِنَّك تَقُول ذَلِكَ . قَالَ يَكْذِبُونَ عَلَيَّ يَكْذِبُونَ عَلَيَّ فَهَذَا هُوَ الثَّابِت عَنْهُ وَهُوَ قَوْل أَبِي حَنِيفَة وَالشَّافِعِيّ وَأَحْمَد بْن حَنْبَل وَأَصْحَابهمْ قَاطِبَة وَهُوَ قَوْل سَعِيد بْن الْمُسَيِّب وَأَبِي سَلَمَة وَعِكْرِمَة وَطَاوُس وَعَطَاء وَسَعِيد بْن جُبَيْر وَعُرْوَة بْن الزُّبَيْر وَمُجَاهِد بْن جَبْر وَالْحَسَن وَغَيْرهمْ مِنْ السَّلَف أَنَّهُمْ أَنْكَرُوا ذَلِكَ أَشَدّ الْإِنْكَار وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ يُطْلِق عَلَى فِعْله الْكُفْر وَهُوَ مَذْهَب جُمْهُور الْعُلَمَاء وَقَدْ حُكِيَ فِي هَذَا شَيْء عَنْ بَعْض فُقَهَاء الْمَدِينَة حَتَّى حَكَوْهُ عَنْ الْإِمَام مَالِك وَفِي صِحَّته نَظَر . أنتهى قوله رحمه الله .

فهل من الإنصاف أن نقول أن من السلف لم يطلق عليه أسم الكف بـ (ال) التعريف 
حفظك الله ، وليس قصدي هنا أن انازع أهل الصنعة ولكن ظاهر اللفظ والروايت الصحيحة التي جاءت مثل رواية البراء بن عازب كم جاء في الأثر أنه سئل عن جماع النساء في الدبر فقال : << وهل يفعل ذلك إلا كافر ؟ >> . أخرجه عبدالرزاق في ـ مصنفه ـ باب إتيان المرأة في دبرها ـ (11/443) ، أخرجه الإمام أحمد في ـ مسنده ـ مسند عبدالله بن عمرو ـ ( 2/210 ) ، وابن أبي شـيبة في ـ مصنفه ـ (3/363 ) ـ كتاب النكاح ـ باب ماجاء في إتيان النساء في أدبارهن ـ حديث رقم (5) ، والطبري ـ في تفسيره ـ ( 2/407 ) ـ حديث رقم ( 4335 ) ، والبيهـقي ـ في الكبرى ـ كتاب النكاح ـ باب إتيـان النسـاء في أدبارهن ( 7/199 ) ، من طريق قتادة ، حدثني عقبة بن وساج عنه وإسناده صحيح .
وأخرجه عبدالرزاق ـ في مصنفه ـ باب إتيان المرأة في دبرها ـ (11/443) حديث رقم ( 20957 ) ، والبيهقـي ـ في شـعب الإيمان ـ باب في تحريم الفروج وما يجب التعفف عنها ـ ( 4/355 ) حديث رقم ( 5379 ) ، من طريق معمر ، عن قتـادة ، عن أبي الدرداء بمثلـه .
وما جاء كذلك عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما أنه سـئل عن الذي يأتي امرأته في دبرها ، فقال : << هذا يسائلني عن الكفر >> ، أخرجه عبدالرزاق ـ في مصنفه ـ باب إتيان المرأة في دبرها ـ ( 4/442 ) ـ حديث رقم ( 20953 ) ، والنسائي في ـ الكبرى ـ كتاب عشرة النساء ـ باب ذكر حديث ابن عباس فيه واختلاف ألفاظ الناقلين عليه ( 5/321 ) ـ حديث رقم ( 9004 ) ، والبيهقـي في ـ شـعب الإيمان ـ باب في تحريم الفروج وما يجب من التعفف عنها ـ ( 4/355 ) ـ حديث رقم ( 5378 ) ، من طريق معمر ، عن ابن طاوس ، عن أبيه قال : سـئل ابن عباس ، وعزاه ابن كثير في تفسيره ( 1/270 ) إلى عبد بن حميـد ، وصحح إسـناده وقال الحافظ في التلخيص ( 3/181 ) : " إسـناده قوي " .
وما جاء عن أبي هريرة أنه قال : << من أتى أدبار الرجال والنساء فقد كفر >> وفي لفظٍ الطبراني ـ في الأوسط ـ باب من اسـمه مورع ـ ( 9/161 ـ 162 ) ـ حديث رقم ( 9179 ) من طريق عمر بن يزيد ، عن عبدالوارث ، عن ليث ، عن مجاهد ، عن أبي هريرة قال : قال رسول الله : << من أتى النساء في أعجازهن فقد كفر >> . قال الطبراني ( 9/162 ) : " لم يرو هذا الحديث عن ليث إلا عبدالوارث تفرد به عمر بن يزيد .
وأخرج النسائي ـ في الكبرى ـ كتاب عشرة النساء ـ باب ذكر اختلاف ألفاظ الناقلين لخبر أبي هريرة ـ ( 5/323 ـ 324 ) ـ حديث رقم ( 9018 ـ 920 )0 من طرق عن عبدالرحمن ، عن سفيان ، عن ليث ، عن مجاهد ، عن أبي هريرة موقوفاً .
وأخرجه النسائي ـ في الكبرى ـ كتاب عشرة النساء ـ باب ذكر إختلاف ألفاظ الناقلين لخبر أبي هريرة ـ ( 5/324 ) ـ حديث رقم ( 9021 ) من طريق منصور بن مزاحم ، نا أبو سعيد المؤدب ، عن علي بن بذيمـة ، عن مجاهد به موقوفاً ، والموقوف أصح . [أنظر هذه الأثار في رسالة وطء المـــرأة في الموضـع الممنـوع منه شرعـاً دراســة حديثيــة فقهيـــة طبيــة للشيخ طــــارق بن محمــد الطـــــواري] .
الا يوافق هذا قول ابن كثير حفظك الله وأنه كفر أكبر (مع أني لا أقول به ولكن هو البحث والنقاش مع الأخوة حتى نستبين الأمر حفظكم الله).
وقد توقفنا في الموضوع السابق الذكر عند هذه النقطة حفظك الله ولم تكمل بارك الله فيك (أي عند قول ابن كثير بارك الله فيك).

----------


## أشجعي

الأخ أبو بردة انت نقلت عن حكم اللواط, أي فعل قول لوط
أي بين الذكر والذكر
وليس بين الذكر والانثى, ((أي موضوعنا هذا))
فتنبه, 
حتى لا تخلط,
_-وإن سماه البعض اللواط الأصغر أو اللوطية الصغرى__

----------


## ابو بردة

> الأخ أبو بردة انت نقلت عن حكم اللواط, أي فعل قول لوط
> أي بين الذكر والذكر
> وليس بين الذكر والانثى, ((أي موضوعنا هذا))
> فتنبه, 
> حتى لا تخلط,
> _-وإن سماه البعض اللواط الأصغر أو اللوطية الصغرى__


أعلم هذا أخي الكريم ولم أخلط
واقرأ كلامي جيدا الذي ذكرته قبل نقل كلام الشنقيطي



> لكن يُشكل على هذا (أي شرط الايلاج والشهود في اللواط ) أن الصحابة أجمعوا على قتل اللوطي دون تقييده بشرط
> بدليل قتله مطلقاً سواء كان محصنا أم غيرمحصن كما ذهب إليه الشافعي وجماعة من أهل العلم وورد فيه حديث ضعيف لا يعتمد عليه

----------


## أشجعي

بارك الله فيك أخي,



> لكن يُشكل على هذا (أي شرط الايلاج والشهود في اللواط ) أن الصحابة أجمعوا على قتل اللوطي دون تقييده بشرط بدليل قتله مطلقاً سواء كان محصنا أم غيرمحصن كما ذهب إليه الشافعي وجماعة من أهل العلم وورد فيه حديث ضعيف لا يعتمد عليه


كلامك قد قرأته جيدا, وما تفضلت بنقله بارك الله بك ليس في حكم من أتى أجنبية في دبرها,
والصحابة لم يجمعوا على قتل من أتى _انثى_ في دبرها -سواء كان قد تزوج قبل هذا أو لا-

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

> أخي الفاضل عبد الله / 
> لو تكرمت بالاطلاع على كلام الإمام العمراني في كتابه البيان ج 12 ص 368 ط . دار المنهاج .
> تحت عنوان / فرعٌ : [ وطءُ امرأة في دبرها أو عبدٍ ] وإذا وَطئ امرأة أجنبية في دبرها ... .
> وكذلك كلام البهوتي في كشاف القناع ج 14 ص49 ط . وزارة العدل .
> 
> هذا على سبيل المثال في أنّ المسألة ليست بإجماع .


أحسنتم. لم انتبه أن أنك تقصدني. وقد اشتريت شرح العمراني لما رأيته وقلبته وأعجبني فجزاك الله خيرا على جميل الدلالة. والظاهر أنه لا إجماع قطعي في المسألة كما ذكرتم ، ولذلك تحرزت شخصياً بقيد "الظن".

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

.............................

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

حجة الإمام أبي حنيفة- ولها وجه من النظر- *أن "الصحابة اتفقوا على أن هذا الفعل ليس بزنا ; لأنهم عرفوا نص الزنا ومع هذا اختلفوا في م**وجب هذا الفعل ، ولا يظن بهم الاجتهاد في موضع النص فكان هذا اتفاقا منهم أن هذا الفعل غير الزنا ولا ي**مكن إيجاب حد الزنا بغير الزنا بقيت هذه جريمة لا عقوبة لها في الشرع مقدرة فيجب التعزير فيه يقينا،* *وما وراء ذلك من السياسة موكول إلى رأي الإمام إن رأى شيئا من ذلك في حق فله أن يفعله شرعا" 
[المبسوط: جـ9 / 79-80].
وأبي حنيفة يرى التعزير في اللواط فمن باب أولى هنا، ولهذا طرّد قوله وعدّاه إلى هذه المسألة، بعكس مذهب صاحبيه رحمهم الله.
*

----------


## دكتور مجاهد عبد الله

1 - حديث أبى هريرة مرفوعا : " من أتى حائضا أو امرأة فى دبرها فقد كفر بما أنزل  على محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم " 
صحيح , مخرج في الارواء (2006)

2 - عن ابي هريرة مرفوعاً : إن الذي يأتي امرأته في دبرها لا ينظر الله إليه يوم القيامة  . *
صحيح الجامع (1691) مسند احمد (7684) قال الارناؤوط : اسناده صحيح على شرط الشيخين

3 - عن ابي هريرة مرفوعاً ملعون من أتى امرأة في دبرها  
صحيح الجامع (5889) صحيح وضعيف السنن الاربعة (2162) مسند احمد (9733) قال الارناؤوط : حديث حسن

 4 - أتى رجل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال يا رسول الله آتي امرأتي من دبرها  فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم نعم قالها مرتين أو ثلاثا قال ثم فطن  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال في أي الخرطتين أو في أي الخرزتين أما  من دبرها في قبلها فنعم وأما في دبرها فإن الله نهاكم أن تأتوا النساء في أدبارهن 
( متواتر ) شرح معاني الاثار للطحاوي (3/43)

5 -  وفي الباب عن خزيمة بن ثابت كما في صحيح الجامع (1852) , الارواء (2005) ولفظه "  إن الله لا يستحيي من الحق ثلاث مرات لا تأتوا النساء في أدبارهن ."

وفي اداب الزفاف باب كامل لتحريم الدبر من ص29 وفيه احاديث كثيرة صحيحة غير ماذكرته فان شئت فلتحكم بضعفها ايضاً ولتعلها , لان هذا موسم الطعن في الاحاديث الصحيحة

----------

